# Line sizing/use site



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2008)

Borrowed this link from another site:

https://www.bassfishin.com/articles/fishing-line-guide/


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 25, 2008)

This was a very informative site - thanks WW


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2008)

It does have some useful info on it, however it doesn't even mention the Yo-Zuri Hybrid I use.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> It does have some useful info on it, however it doesn't even mention the Yo-Zuri Hybrid I use.



It lacks many other issues as well, while I found it informative, I don't neccessarily agree with all of their opinons - in fact, I tend to think that they're recomendations are ALL for more heavy a line that is needed for their examples... --- Just my humble $.02 worth.....


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2008)

Concur, as they do tend to go towards heavy line.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 25, 2008)

I found that site a few days ago when I was trying to get some tips for fishing jigs...

A local guide here turned me onto fluorocarbon line about 4 years ago, and I haven't used anything but that since. I also don't fish a line that is smaller than 15lb test. I have found that I can pretty much fish just about any technique I want with that size line... and as far as crankbaits go, I can generally get an extra foot or two deeper, so I have to be careful with it when I'm in shallow water with heavy cover. 

Before using 15lb, I thought it was nonsense to go above 12lb.. but I was losing a lot of fish with the line breaking. In the 4 years that I've been using the fluoro, I have lost only 1 fish, and it was about a 30lb cat in my inlaws pond. I have pulled out 35lb cats, 10lb bass, and tons of 8lb and lower bass, and have never lost one... now if the line breaks because I never retied, that's my fault. I've also pulled in a lot of trees - literally.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 25, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I found that site a few days ago when I was trying to get some tips for fishing jigs...
> 
> A local guide here turned me onto fluorocarbon line about 4 years ago, and I haven't used anything but that since. I also don't fish a line that is smaller than 15lb test. I have found that I can pretty much fish just about any technique I want with that size line... and as far as crankbaits go, I can generally get an extra foot or two deeper, so I have to be careful with it when I'm in shallow water with heavy cover.
> 
> Before using 15lb, I thought it was nonsense to go above 12lb.. but I was losing a lot of fish with the line breaking. In the 4 years that I've been using the fluoro, I have lost only 1 fish, and it was about a 30lb cat in my inlaws pond. I have pulled out 35lb cats, 10lb bass, and tons of 8lb and lower bass, and have never lost one... now if the line breaks because I never retied, that's my fault. I've also pulled in a lot of trees - literally.



I think that line size and type has a lot to do with the targeted fish..... need heavier line to muscle in bass from heavy cover and/or weed beds, lilly pads, etc; need lighter line/different color in clear water to not spook the walleyes and other finicky species AND it may differ at various times of the year, water clarity, etc.. PLUS - different line weight, type, color, etc., for pitching, casting, jigging and trolling. 

Bottom line - conditions, water, targeted fish, weeds/brush/other cover and method of presentation all play a part in what's the best line for the day... But, generally speaking, the only time I use more than 12 lb line is when targeting 20 lb -plus fish of some sort (great lake fishing for coho, salmon, lake trout, etc. or muskies, big cats & large hybrids, etc.) - otherwise, I usually use 6 lb for walleyes/bass/crappie, etc with live bait & small jigs and 8-10 lb for artificials for the same species & 12lb for trolling for the same species. I am mostly a walleye fisherman and not a "cross there eyes" bass type angler and I try to keep the line size down along with small hooks (#4-8 aberdeens) for most of my walleye fishing. Over the years, I have caught many large fish on light line & small hooks without much problem. Again, just my humble $.02 worth :|


----------



## russ010 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a good reasoning, and I probably should take it to heart and try and I'd probably do better..

I fish dark, murky waters in SC... and Clear, can see the fish at 10+ feet here in GA, and I use the same line in both. But I am a power setter when I set the hook, so I pretty much bring their butthole up and cross their eyes with that. I think that was half of my problem with the lighter lines, but I'm not about to change my hook sets, the ratio is too good (atleast when I get bites).. 

I'm going to buy another rod/reel setup pretty soon, and I want to use it strictly for jigging. I'm probably going to drop one of my worm rod/reel setups down to a 10lb line and see how I do with that. 

I do experiment with all types of line in various sizes, so it's not like I'm not trying. I ventured away from fluoro last week and bought some of that Pline cxx in 12lb test - that stuff might as well be braid because I was bringing up logs with it just as easy as the fluoro, it wasn't as sensitive, but I could still keep contact with the bottom. 

I just bought a new product by Seaguar - Red Label 100% Fluoro.... the guy I buy my line from is discontinuing what I usually use and recommended this. I just spooled it up tonight, and I'll be trying it out Friday while Bassboy1 and I try to win a fishing tournament.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 25, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I just bought a new product by Seaguar - Red Label 100% Fluoro.... the guy I buy my line from is discontinuing what I usually use and recommended this. I just spooled it up tonight, and I'll be trying it out Friday while Bassboy1 and I try to win a fishing tournament.



All the line issues/opinions aside.... GOOD LUCK to you & Bassboy1 on Friday - go for it  =D> =D>


----------



## russ010 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been thinking about what you said you use to catch fish way bigger than what I go for... I went down to 8lb for drop shot, and I think I'm going to try 10-12lb for my texas rigs... but I think I'm going to wait until after the tournament. I wonder if I'll be able to cast farther with the lighter line? Right now I can cast about 40-45 yards pretty consistently with 1/8oz bullet weigh and a 3/0-4/0 EWG hook.. worm size doesn't matter, they seem to all cast about the same.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 26, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I've been thinking about what you said you use to catch fish way bigger than what I go for... I went down to 8lb for drop shot, and I think I'm going to try 10-12lb for my texas rigs... but I think I'm going to wait until after the tournament. I wonder if I'll be able to cast farther with the lighter line? Right now I can cast about 40-45 yards pretty consistently with 1/8oz bullet weigh and a 3/0-4/0 EWG hook.. worm size doesn't matter, they seem to all cast about the same.



Stick with what you're comfortable with and what works for you in your area and for the fish you target. I would still use 6 lb for drop shot and maybe bump up to 8 lb for Texas, Carolina, Lindy, etc...... As far as casting distance, I generally work close to the shore line or identified structure, cribs, ponts, ertc. and distance isn't an issue. Actually, 40 yards seems extremely long, even for a lure (top water, deep runner or anything in-between) for the places I fish?? If I'm fanning an area with an artificial, I'm usually only putting it out there maybe 15-20 yards max (usually less). I'll bump up to 12 lb for trolling (for bass, walleyes etc., obviously much larger for deep water large fish) and be back maybe 25-40 yards depending on conditions & speed.

Anyway, seems like you do fine with your line & method for your targeted fish and location - I wouldn't change a thing....


----------



## shootisttx (Dec 1, 2008)

The only flouro I have used is Berley Transition...seemed very wiry and brittle to me, so I stripped it all off and have gone to Sufix Elite mono and various braids...am I missing the boat here?

I fish lipless cranks and spinnerbaits about 80% of the time, the rest with plastics...I know to use mono with topwaters.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

That Berkly Transition is a lot of crap in my opinion.. I've tried it numerous times in different lb ratings and never was satisfied. I use fluoro for everything because it sinks faster than mono. With cranks, it will generally give you about an additional foot of cranking depth, worms will fall faster, so most time you don't need a larger weight if Texas Rigged. As far as topwater - I still use fluoro - but this is only because I don't do too much topwater fishing.

Triple Fish was my main Fluorocarbon, but where I buy it from is discontinuing selling because not every batch is up to snuff and they (Triple Fish) won't refund bad spools. That's when he turned me to Seguar fluoro and I don't plan on turning back, esp for $13 per 200yds. I can probably find it cheaper online, but I like to test the first yard of any spool that I buy. I'll pull off about a yard of line, tie an overhand knot in the center then pull it to see if it breaks easy. If it breaks, I put it back - if it doesn't it goes in the shopping cart.


----------

